# DIY in the Tomar/Serta region



## portnaster

Hi there,
We're renovating a property near Serta. We've had the experts in to do the serious stuff, like roof, windows etc., but the rest we plan on doing ourselves as we have to watch the pennies or should I say euros.
In the Algarve we came across plenty of DIY stores but don't seem to be able to locate ones in this region. We're looking for things like quarry tiles for the kitchen floor, good quality paint etc.,
We've been told by our builder that paint is very expensive here. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## canoeman

Paint is expensive here, but it's a false economy buying cheapest, it tends to be thin and requires many coats to get a depth of colour.
Rather than look for DIY sheds like B&Q, LeRoyMerlin your best option here but nearest is Lisbon or Porto, look at all your local builders merchants, majority will have showrooms our can order tiles, you should also negotiate a discount min 10%, they might well have ends of ranges and seconds at considerably cheaper prices.


----------



## mrforja

portnaster said:


> Hi there,
> We're renovating a property near Serta. We've had the experts in to do the serious stuff, like roof, windows etc., but the rest we plan on doing ourselves as we have to watch the pennies or should I say euros.
> In the Algarve we came across plenty of DIY stores but don't seem to be able to locate ones in this region. We're looking for things like quarry tiles for the kitchen floor, good quality paint etc.,
> We've been told by our builder that paint is very expensive here.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Plenty of shops in Tomar I personaly used the one tucked away opposite modelos for some of my tiles 
but must admit to useing builders merchant manly and the one I used was about 10k outside of Tomar up in Serra if they did not have it then they would get it for you
and after they got to know used to get discount


----------



## mrforja

Used to drive up Serta way from Serra a curvy old road but a nice run, to visit the large scrap yard good place to get car/van parts


----------



## omostra06

Just outside Tomar on the santa cita road is marante, this builders merchant sells everything, they have two buildings near each other one is the buildrs merchant, the other is bathrooms, tiles, etc. plenty of choice for tiles in the showroom. 

DIY stores, intermarche bricolage at Abrantes and Ourem, as well as all the other usual ones, max mart etc.


----------



## portnaster

Thanks guys - a great help! Guess it's time to do some exploring.


----------

